# looking for speakers, but don't want to make a mistake



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

One of my front speakers is "blown." I have the stock radio and I'm satisified with it and the OEM speakers. I see that Wal Mart has replacement speakers for about $10 or so. I really don't want a cheap-sounding speaker; are they junk and should they be avoided? 
I wouldn't mind paying more money for a decent set of speakers, but would the stock radio have enough power to run them? If the Wal Mart's are trash, then what would be ideal for the stock radio?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Centurion said:


> Wal Mart... $10 or so.... don't want a cheap-sounding speaker, are they junk?



I believe that this question answers itself. Those $10 speakers are probably the same or worse than your stock ones. 

As for speaker suggestions I'm clueless. I'll let on of the audio gurus here take care of suggesting a good set, just dont waste your $10 on wal mart speakers.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Centurion said:


> I wouldn't mind paying more money for a decent set of speakers


How much more money?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I ran a set of 6 1/2" 2-way pioneers front & rear when i had my stock radio, the sound was pretty good. Just try to get a set of 6 1/2" speakers that don't need a lot of power.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

i run sony 6 1/2 3-way front and back, they are rated at 55 watt but sound great at only 50 watt. But they are pricey at $70 a pair. I would not buy wal-mart "replacement" speakers (the $10 ones). Look in best buy and most of their stuff is pretty good.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

zachmccool said:


> i run sony 6 1/2 3-way front and back, they are rated at 55 watt but sound great at only 50 watt. But they are pricey at $70 a pair. I would not buy wal-mart "replacement" speakers (the $10 ones). Look in best buy and most of their stuff is pretty good.


70 bucks for a pair of coax speakers is not pricy.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

coax??? What is Coax??? I do not know that much about audio, just that mine sounds good and is too damn loud to play at full blast.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

zachmccool said:


> i run sony 6 1/2 3-way front and back, they are rated at 55 watt but sound great at only 50 watt. But they are pricey at $70 a pair. I would not buy wal-mart "replacement" speakers (the $10 ones). Look in best buy and most of their stuff is pretty good.


Please ignore this if you are shopping for speaker. This is the guide of what not to do.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

zachmccool said:


> coax??? What is Coax??? I do not know that much about audio, just that mine sounds good and is too damn loud to play at full blast.


Jeez if sonys running of the HU are too loud for you then you got bigger problems to deal with.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah, $70 is really cheap if you want speakers that actually mean anything more than your stock ones.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

All right, I'll spend for a proper set. But what do I look for (amps??) to make sure that the stock system has enough power to run them? I'm sure that the stock system is probably no more than 20 watts total.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The infinity reference set would be alright for headunit power


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> The infinity reference set would be alright for headunit power


 Good choice, i ran them with the stock radio after i replaced the pioneers. Still going strong after 5 years, these days however i have a jvc headunit. Good speakers for the price imo...


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

i' running the sony HU that pushes 52 watt.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

zachmccool said:


> i' running the sony HU that pushes 52 watt.


Sorry but your head unit doesnt "push" 52 watts. More like 18 or 20.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

zachmccool said:


> i' running the sony HU that pushes 52 watt.


You aren't helping this guy much with false information like this.

Your headunit is 52w *PEAK*...and like all other 50x4 and similar headunits, it only pushes 18-20w (which is *RMS*) like ga16freak said.

Same with your comment about each speaker being fed 50w....your headunit can't even produce half of that....


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

ExiLeZX said:


> You aren't helping this guy much with false information like this.
> 
> Your headunit is 52w *PEAK*...and like all other 50x4 and similar headunits, it only pushes 18-20w (which is *RMS*) like ga16freak said.
> 
> Same with your comment about each speaker being fed 50w....your headunit can't even produce half of that....


i knew that that was the peek watts, but still at that low rating of watts my sonys still sound great. O ya, i also have a sub in a band pass in my trunk that is 200 watts (peak), that might be y my sistem is to loud to play at full blast.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

zachmccool said:


> i knew that that was the peek watts, but still at that low rating of watts my sonys still sound great. O ya, i also have a sub in a band pass in my trunk that is 200 watts (peak), that might be y my sistem is to loud to play at full blast.


A 200 watt peak sub in a bandpass box, so what 75-100 watts rms? You might get 90 decibles outta that.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

still to loud to turn up full blast and not come out deff.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

zachmccool said:


> still to loud to turn up full blast and not come out deff.


Not even close, you might wanna take a trip to a spl comp. one day and find out what loud really means.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

i've been to one of thows, their was a ex-cab rangor there that had 2 15" and 4 12" speakers, it was crazy loud, but i bet you he dose not drive that truck every day like i do my 200, 90 db over long periods of time can do damage.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

zachmccool said:


> 90 db over long periods of time can do damage.


not really, not at low frequencies

90dB at 70hz and below will do about as much damage as 65dB at 500hz and above, which is nothing

You can do more than 90dB though, my midbass speakers can do 110dB before hitting their mechanical limits at 50hz and they're just IB, prefab bandpass boxes will greatly increase the sub's efficiency, though it will sound like crap.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> not really, not at low frequencies
> 
> 90dB at 70hz and below will do about as much damage as 65dB at 500hz and above, which is nothing
> 
> You can do more than 90dB though, my midbass speakers can do 110dB before hitting their mechanical limits at 50hz and they're just IB, prefab bandpass boxes will greatly increase the sub's efficiency, though it will sound like crap.


I was wondering how long it would take you to comment on this.

"though it will sound like crap" haha


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

i dont car i got the entire thing for free from my older brother. Would a sealed box or a ported box sound better than my band pass that the seeker came with?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yes, infinitely


Not a prefab ported though, they're just as bad as prefab bandpass boxes, you'd need to build one yourself or have one custom built for you.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Not going to argue that if it will sound better of not. But your band bass prolly' will produce more bass, while a sealed or ported box will produce clearer bass. Sound quality is better with other boxes. And in a sealed box you will be less likely to get your speaker fluttering. With low watts, that may be the way to go.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

All right, I just picked up a pair of Jensens that I bought at Target ($30). They are so much more substantial than the junk factory speakers. They are too deep so I have to make a 3/4 spacer and I just hope that the door panel will fit over it...


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

well i do like quilaty beter than loudness, so i might try a sealed box. Is their eny standerd size sealed box volume that most 10 inch subs will do good in, or am i just sh** out of luck on that?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

about 1 cu ft per sub 10" sub


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks man, so 1'x1'x1' inside dimensions box would do good? also shoud i mount the speaker the the magnets facing out or in?? Or dose it matter?


----------

